# Potbelly pigs for meat ?



## Mike Fronczak (Aug 2, 2013)

I can across a guy giving 2 potbelly pigs away, they are 5 yrs old.  I'm figuring they would be good for sausage & ground only.  Has anybody tried this ?


----------



## elevan (Aug 2, 2013)

Makes good bacon too.

You'll just get less meat than from a traditional pig.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol, they are definatly a far cry from lean!!!!   You can render some awesome lard as well! They taste the same as the regular meat pigs, but MAN is there fat!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 3, 2013)

I would love to see pictures. Most searches online only bring up the anti eating potbelly stuff.


----------



## secuono (Aug 3, 2013)

They are only fat if you over feed them, which is exactly what most people do. Taste like any other pig.


----------

